# 58 Edsel



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*A truely tough one to build for me !*


----------



## miked. (Sep 12, 2013)

Very clean build! Excellent detail painting. .....and shiny too!


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

miked. said:


> Very clean build! Excellent detail painting. .....and shiny too!


 Agreed! What did you use to get such a nice glossy finish?


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Really like your color scheme.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Wow what a nice car. You did a very good job. It's one of my favorite car from the '50's...


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Beautiful job :thumbsup:


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

whiskeyrat said:


> Agreed! What did you use to get such a nice glossy finish?


*Believe it or not, age and alot of furnature polish. I wish I knew because I have never got one to come out like that one since. LOL...
*


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Stangfreak said:


> *Believe it or not, age and alot of furnature polish. I wish I knew because I have never got one to come out like that one since. LOL..
> *


It's beautiful! Painting is one of my weak spots and I am really impressed when I see such a flawless and super glossy coat like this one. Do you remember which furniture polish? And I'm assuming those are enamel paints on the car?


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Love that color combo. A very long time ago I had a 63 Impala convertible that was black with red interior. It was my daily driver in Akron Ohio. With the 283 Glide it was like a tank in the snow as long as I didn't bottom the frame on ice or snow.


----------



## Rocket45 (Jan 4, 2011)

Super Cool!!


----------

